# Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017



## Frank aus Lev (9. Februar 2017)

Da ich mir einen neuen Riptide Terrova 80 BT / Link bestellt habe, würden mich die Erfahrungsberichte natürlich brennend interessieren was mich in Zukunft erwrtet. Ich denke auch mal das andere das auch sehr interessieren würde. Ich werde auf jeden Fall hier berichten, nur leider muss ich noch bis ende März warten bis meiner kommt. Natürlich muss es nicht der gleiche Motor wie meiner sein, egal ob Power Drive, Terrova, Ultrex u.s.w. 
*
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einen von den neuen Motoren und würde sie hier mit uns teilen?

*Mich würden die Vorteile und Nachteile interessieren, vielleicht hat auch jemand Vergleiche zu seinem alten Motor.Erster Nachteil ist natürlich der Preis.*|gr:
*


----------



## allegoric (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Ich bin gespannt .


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Ich auch, aber ich denke es wird noch was dauern bis hier die ersten Beiträge kommen. 
Sind ja bestimmt noch nicht so viele damit unterwegs.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Hier mal ein Video von YouTube, der neue Minn Kota im Vergleich mit dem Motorguide von oben gesehen. Jetzt kann ich es erst recht nicht mehr abwarten.:vik:

https://youtu.be/p5uYIiTElVg


----------



## Forester FXT (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Sieht ja gut aus. Aber das hat die Jahre vorher doch genau andersrum Ausgesehen ...

Da hätte MK nie so ein Video gemacht, das kommt doch nur durch den 2 GPS Sender...

Und einen Ulttera mit einem Normalen MG zu vergleichen Mhhhh..

Schätze mal das MG da nicht lange wartet und was besseres bringt.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Sieht ja gut aus. Aber das hat die Jahre vorher doch genau andersrum Ausgesehen ...
> 
> Da hätte MK nie so ein Video gemacht, das kommt doch nur durch den 2 GPS Sender...
> 
> ...


Es spielt keine Rolle ob Ulterra Terrova oder Powerdrive, wichtig ist der Bluetooth Kompas. Den hat der Powerdrive allerdings nicht Serienmäßig.
Ich hatte ja vorher den MK Riptide I-Pilot, da waren die Leute mit MG wesentlich entspannter am Angeln. Habe auch schon irgendwo auf Facebook gelesen das MG was nachrüsten will, es aber noch dauert.  
 Aber jetzt mit dem neuen MK bin ich mal gespannt, habe aber nur den Riptide Terrova bestellt. Er soll zwar erst Ende März kommen wenn in Holland nichts mehr mit Raubfisch geht, aber dann habe ich zwei Monate Zeit ihn zusammen mit dem neuen Helix zu testen. Wie schon gesagt, ich werde Berichten.


----------



## newmie2205 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video von YouTube, der neue Minn Kota im Vergleich mit dem Motorguide von oben gesehen. Jetzt kann ich es erst recht nicht mehr abwarten.:vik:
> 
> https://youtu.be/p5uYIiTElVg



Ein Video von MinnKota produziert, wo der -trommelwirbel- MinnKota als Sieger hervorgeht. Hätte ich nicht gedacht  

Aufgrund der fix installierten Kameraposition gehe ich davon aus, dass von einer (Stahl) Brücke gefilmt wurde. 
Aus diversen Foren geht hervor, dass dort der Motorguide "Problemchen" (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann) hat mit dem GPS. Sieht man auch, dass der Anchor erst relativ spät reagiert, nachdem gedrückt wurde. 

Also peinliche Nummer von MinnKota, das so zu vergleichen. In der Praxis wird man keinen Unterschied merken. (es sei denn man steht - wie hier - unter einer (Stahl)Brücke.)

Das Video sagt nur eines aus: Wenn Leute Geld rausschmeissen wollen, greift zu MK.


----------



## Forester FXT (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Der Terrova macht hier unter Brücken auch nur Murks.. Wenn er das GPS verliert und man unter der Brücke wieder raus kommt und der das GPS wieder hat legt er voll los... 

Da muß man echt Aufpassen das man nicht gegen einen Pfeiler der Brücke donnert...

Ist meinem Kumpel letztes Jahr passiert... 

Glaube auch nicht das es mit 2 GPS Systemen besser wird...  Funkloch ist Funkloch...


----------



## newmie2205 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Funkloch ist Funkloch...



Klar aber das einzige was ich hier sehe, ist dass der MK intern schneller wieder GPS erhält. Wenn das Signal da ist, ist der Spotlock bei beiden gleichgut mMn. Zumindest ist der Anker von MK keinen Tausender mehr wert #q


----------



## Frank aus Lev (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Dann bin ich halt einer von denen der sein Geld raus geworfen hat.
 Ich gehe mal davon aus das er besser sein wird und ich weiß ja nicht wo du gesehen hast das er 1000 Euro teurer sein soll. Wenn du schon Vergleiche ziehst, solltest du gleiche Leistung und Schaftlänge vergleichen. Wenn kein GPS Signal da ist, reagiert kein Motor.


 Aber ist auch egal, ich wollte hier eigentlich nur die Erfahrungsberichte von den neuen Bluetooth Motoren sammeln und den ersten Vergleichstest posten, mehr nicht.


----------



## Forester FXT (1. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Bin in dieser ganzen Diskussion nur froh das ich mich doch für einen MK Terrova entschieden habe und nicht für Haswing....


Auch wenn er nicht so genau den Spott hält was soll es.. Besser als Anker zu werfen und dann 10 Meter wo anderes zu stehen..

Auch ist ja bekannt das man langsam zum stehen kommen sollte am Spott da sonst der Motor zu viel Arbeiten muss. Auch das Führt zu Problemen beim MK..


----------



## Skorpio (1. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

@Newbie kopierst Du eigentlich Deinen Quatsch in jedes Forum ? :vik:

Mann mann mann


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



Skorpio schrieb:


> @Newbie kopierst Du eigentlich Deinen Quatsch in jedes Forum ? :vik:
> 
> Mann mann mann



Wieso nicht, sollte seine Meinung in jedem Forum unterschiedlich sein....?|rolleyes|kopfkrat

 Aber von dir wird auch immer noch ne Erläuterung zu: koppeln von Geräten bei F4M gewartet....:q ich bin gespannt...


----------



## newmie2205 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



Skorpio schrieb:


> @Newbie kopierst Du eigentlich Deinen Quatsch in jedes Forum ? :vik:



Ja. :vik:


----------



## Skorpio (1. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber von dir wird auch immer noch ne Erläuterung zu: koppeln von Geräten bei F4M gewartet....:q ich bin gespannt...



Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint ? 

Was kann man denn zwischen einem MK und 
nem Lowrance "koppeln", Geber und Echolot ?

#q


----------



## Frank aus Lev (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint ?
> Was kann man denn zwischen einem MK und
> nem Lowrance "koppeln", Geber und Echolot ?
> 
> #q


Nur den Geber, der ist aber eh nicht der Bringer.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, sollte seine Meinung in jedem Forum unterschiedlich sein....?|rolleyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Aber *von dir wird auch immer noch ne Erläuterung zu: koppeln von Geräten bei F4M gewartet....:q ich bin gespannt*...





Skorpio schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint ?
> 
> *Was kann man denn zwischen einem MK und
> nem Lowrance "koppeln", Geber und Echolot ?*
> ...




Und hier Dein Post bei F4M und die Antwort/Frage von jemanden dazu...

*Du kannst Lowrance genauso mit MinnKota koppeln wie Humminbird,
nur kannst den Motor nicht über das Echolot ala "follow the contours" steuern.
So eine Funktion benötige ich nicht...
*
MfG
Und *was verstehst du dann unter koppeln*?Auf dem gleichen Boot montieren? 




Unter Koppeln wird verstanden, dass man eben Echolot und E-Motor verbindet und diesen vom Echo aus steuern kann, dass ist eben nicht mit Lowrance und MK oder HB und MG möglich. 
Was du hier als Koppeln darstellst ist der normale Betrieb eines Echos|supergri:m

Aber stimmt mein 15 Jahre altes Eagle Cuda 50 Euro Echo habe ich auch gekoppelt|rolleyes:m


----------



## Skorpio (4. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Genau 50er, Du hast vollkommen recht und hast 
gewonnen :m

Es lohnt sich nicht mit Dir übers Internet zu diskutieren, ich spiele 
ja auch nicht mit Tauben Schach |wavey:


----------



## Frank aus Lev (7. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Hier sind noch zwei Videos die erklären einiges über die neuen Motoren. 
z.B. wie sie arbeiten, zwei GPS Empfänger, leichtes aufstellen des Motor.

*Video 1*

*Video 2*


----------



## Jonny1276 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Sorry aber das ist der Neid der Besitzlosen!


----------



## niggi 1 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Ich habe nun auch den neuen Terrova und habe eine Frage zum Geber.
 Wie ist die Qualität des Gebers im Vergleich zu anderen. Ich hab am Heck nen Airmar.
 Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (25. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Bin noch nicht auf dem Wasser gewesen, musste mein Boot leider zu Früh vom Hof runter bringen weil mein Vermieter den Platz brauchte. Das Boot steht jetzt in Holland und der Motor hier.:c
Werde aber diese Woche hin fahren und ihn anbauen und dann berichten. 

*Alter Motor Minn Kota Riptide Powerdrive V2, 70 Lbs, 24 Volt, I-Pilot und ich meine 54er Shaft.

Neuer Motor Minn Kota Riptide Terrova, 80 Lbs, 24 Volt, I-Pilot Link und ein 60er Schaft.

*Vom ersten optischen Eindruck kann ich schon mal sagen es ist ein großer Unterschied zu dem alten Riptide Powerdrive. Ich habe jetzt leider keinen Vergleich zum alten Terrova, weil ich die nie selbst bedient habe.
Auf jeden Fall macht er einen wesentlich wertigeren Eindruck wie mein alter Motor, auch das ausklappen funktioniert im Esszimmer auf dem Tisch ohne den Motor zu befestigen.
Dank dem Lift Assistenten, ist es wirklich ein Kinderspiel den Motor aus der Arretierung zu holen und ihn abzulassen.
Die Fernbedienung macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Sie ist wesentlich kleiner als die alte I-Pilot Link Fernbedienung und lässt sich relativ einfach bedienen. Das ablesen vom Display ist selbst für mich ohne Brille möglich.  Auch das Ladekabel ist glaube ich ein ganzes Stück länger. So kann man das Kabel in die Steckdose stecken und dabei weiter nutzen. Vorausgesetzt man hat eine 12 Volt Steckdose an Bord.
Der Bluetooth GPS Kompass ist mit seinen 8,3 cm Durchmesser und einer Höhe von 2,5 cm relativ klein gehalten, so lässt er sich gut an einem Boot positionieren. Das Unterteil vom Motor ist auf jeden Fall 6 - 7 cm größer als mein alter Powerdrive und auch schwerer, allerdings die Schnellwechselplatte passt. Ich denke mal das er im Vergleich zum alten Terrova nicht größer ist.
So, alles andere mit Video von der Ankerfunktion, Erfahrungen, auch mit I-Pilot Link folgt dann wenn ich zurück bin aus Holland.:m

Ach niggi 1, zu den Gebern kann ich dir nichts sagen, denn ich hatte bei meinem alten keinen Geber und bei dem neuen auch nicht. Auch ein Fußpedal habe ich nie genutzt.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

Moin zusammen.
So, der Motor ist eingebaut und kailbriert. Hier mal ein Video vom ersten Testlauf mit der Ankerfunktion.

https://youtu.be/bgpJjuOi6fQ

Der Wind war am Samstag sehr stark und hat Geschwindigkeiten bis Bft 6 erreicht. Aber wie gesagt es war der erste Versuch und der ist wie ich finde trotz Wind super gelaufen. Ich denke das ich die Kalibrierung noch einmal bei Windstille machen werde. Einen Punkt finde ich nicht so gut und das ist die Bedienungsanleitung. Aber wie so oft denke ich das diese in China übersetzt wurde. Man mus zum Teil in mehreren Anleitungen nach schauen um eine genaue Info zu erhalten. Für den I-Pilot Link habe ich nur die kurze origanl Englische Anleitung.

Ich werde demnächst weiter berichten und auch weitere Videos zeigen. Wenn einer einen speziellen Wunsch hat soll er mir das mitteilen. 

Kann aber sein das es noch ein weilchen dauern wird, denes sit doch eine Menge die man beherschen muss in Verbindung mit dem neuen Helix 10 Mega SI und I-Pilot Link.


----------



## newmie2205 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> So, der Motor ist eingebaut und kailbriert. Hier mal ein Video vom ersten Testlauf mit der Ankerfunktion.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bgpJjuOi6fQ



Hallo Frank!

Vielleicht hast du beim nächsten mal die Möglichkeit, ein Video bei einem Bezugspunkt (Boje oder ähnliches) zu machen, das würde mich ernsthaft interessieren. 
Auf deinem jetzigen Video sieht es aber auch sehr gut aus...

Danke und Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Frank aus Lev (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank!
> 
> Vielleicht hast du beim nächsten mal die Möglichkeit, ein Video bei einem Bezugspunkt (Boje oder ähnliches) zu machen, das würde mich ernsthaft interessieren.
> Auf deinem jetzigen Video sieht es aber auch sehr gut aus...
> ...


Hallo Andy,
werde ich machen, wie gesagt war es der erste Versuch und da wollte ich nicht so nah an irgendwelche Gegenstände ran fahren. Und dann kam noch der Wind dazu. Kann aber jetzt noch nicht genau sagen wann es sein wird. Bin noch in Holland und das hoch Laden hier ist nicht so der Bringer. Spätestens Ende nächster Woche muss ich mal zurück nach Deutschland, dann müsste es klappen.

Aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen das es super stabil liegen wird, denn auf dem Video kann man es halt nicht sehen weil man nur in der Ferne den Bezugspunkt hat, ich aber hatte einen zur Seite und dieser war auch sehr stabil. Wie gesagt, ich mache noch weitere Videos.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte der neuen Minn Kota Bluetooth Serie ab 2017*

So, war gerade nochmal kurz draußen und habe noch ein kurzes Video gemacht. War jetzt nur auf die schnelle mit einer Boje in circa 6 Meter Entfernung. Mache demnächst mal richtige wenn die Zeit reicht, muss das ganze auch erst einmal kennen lernen.

https://youtu.be/XuRqSo_P6yI


----------

